# Tongue And Its Deployment?



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

AMimRq vylw scu nwau vifAweI vIcwru ] (2-5, jpu, mÚ 1)
In the Amrit Vaylaa, the ambrosial hours before dawn, chant the True Name, and contemplate His Glorious Greatness


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

iPkw boil ivgucxw suix mUrK mn Ajwx ] (15-14, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
4.Harsh words bring only grief. Listen, O foolish and ignorant mind.7


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

bwhrhu haumY khY khwey ] (412-7, Awsw, mÚ 1)
5.One who speaks egotistically in public,
AMdrhu mukqu lypu kdy n lwey ] (412-7, Awsw, mÚ 1)
never attains liberation within.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

ggY goie gwie ijin CofI glI goibdu grib BieAw ] (432-16, Awsw, mÚ 1)
*Gagga:* One who renounces the singing of the songs of the Lord of the Universe, becomes arrogant in his speech.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

nwnk iPkY boilAY qnu mnu iPkw hoie ] (473-14, Awsw, mÚ 1)
*O Nanak, speaking insipid words, the body and mind become insipid.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

gwvIAY suxIAY min rKIAY Bwau ] (2-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
Sing, and listen, and let your mind be filled with love.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

jyqI pRBU jnweI rsnw qyq BnI ] (456-4, Awsw, mÚ 5)
*As much as God has revealed to us, that much we can speak with our tongues.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

mMdw iksY n AwKIAY piV AKru eyho buJIAY ] (473-13, Awsw, mÚ 1)
Do not call anyone bad; read these words, and understand.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

nwnk iPkY boilAY qnu mnu iPkw hoie ] (473-14, Awsw, mÚ 1)
*O Nanak, speaking insipid words, the body and mind become insipid.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

What to speak

AMqir guru AwrwDxw ijhvw jip gur nwau ] (517-15, gUjrI, mÚ 5)
Deep within yourself, worship the Guru in adoration, and with your tongue, chant the Guru's Name.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*What was God's purpose in creating man*?

Introduction to Sikhism - Section II: God and His Universe?


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Kindly go through the following.Its a rarest collection. *[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Select Writings*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zafarnama by Guru Gobind Singh[/FONT]*

The Sikhism Home Page: Select Writings


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Senses - Instruments of communication*

Indarian - the tools of information. 

There are ten organs which are the tools of body for it to function so that the mind can manifest itself. These are grouped under the name of Indrian. There are five Karam Indrian (for working - action), and five Gian Indrian (for information). Some count Mind as an extra Indri, and it is the projection of brain. Desires arise in the mind and these are main operators of Indrian (senses). When desires make Indrian to operate, these become dynamic or active. On the appeasement of desires, Indrian settle down and become passive or static.*A. KARAM INDRIAN*Functional Organs. These are the tools of action of the body and execute the commands of the brain. 
*Hands -* Two, to carry out the commands of brain to work. 
*Feet -* Two, to move the body; walk, run, etc. 
*Tongue -* It is to communicate through speech and express the mind. The tongue is mentioned for this purpose but in fact, the voice is produced by the voice box (Larynx) in the throat. Tongue, palate, mouth (Lips and teeth) and nose modify the sound from the sound box in the throat to change it into speech and hollow bones in the cheeks magnify it. As well, the tongue helps in eating and also tells taste. 
*Outlet of urine -* body waste. Urethra and sex organs go together. The old literature does not make a clear mention of the reproductive (sex) organs. ***** -* To expel the body waste.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thee are sensory tools of body. *Eyes -* two, to see. 
*Nose - *one, to smell. 
*Ears -* two, to hear. 
*Tongue -* as the organ of taste. 
*Skin -* to transmit the sensation of heat, cold and touch. Bones transmit the sense of vibration, and these are included with the skin. Perhaps, the role of bones was not understood in the ancient times.​


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

*MIND*

The mind is perceiver and abode of desires


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

nyqRI siqguru pyKxw sRvxI sunxw gur nwau ] (517-15, gUjrI, mÚ 5)
Let your eyes behold the True Guru, and let your ears hear the Guru's Name.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

sw rsnw jil jwau ijin hir kw suAwau n pwieAw ] (550-9, ibhwgVw, mÚ 3)
Let that tongue, which has not tasted the Name of the Lord, be burnt.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

ijin ijhvw hir rsu n ciKE sw ijhvw jil jwau ] (558-18, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
That tongue, which does not savor the sublime essence of the Lord - may that tongue be burned off!


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

GOD made HIM speak
qw mY kihAw khxu jw quJY khwieAw ] (566-2, vfhMsu, mÚ 1)
When I have spoken, I spoke as You made me speak.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

Grace
ndir quDu Ardwis myrI ijMin Awpu aupwieAw ] (566-4, vfhMsu, mÚ 1)
It is Yours to bestow Your Grace, and it is mine to speak this prayer; You created Yourself.
 qw mY kihAw khxu jw quJY khwieAw ]2] (566-5, vfhMsu, mÚ 1)
When I have spoken, I spoke as You made me speak.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

kUVu boil ibKu KwieAw mnmuiK cilAw roie ] (948-3, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
Speaking lies, one eats poison; the self-willed manmukh departs, crying out in pain.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

tUtY nyhu ik bolih shI ] (933-9, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Love is broken, when one speaks in defiance.
 tUtY bwh duhU ids ghI ] (933-9, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
The arm is broken, when it is pulled from both sides.
tUit prIiq geI bur boil ] (933-9, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
*Love breaks, when the speech goes sour.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

mITw boly AMimRq bwxI Anidnu hir gux gwau ] (853-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 3)
*His speech is sweet, and his words are nectar; night and day, he sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

. Sings Praises of lord
hir gun gwvq praupkwr inq iqsu rsnw kw molu ikCu nwhI ]1] rhwau ] (824-7, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)
He continually sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord, and always does good for others; his tongue is priceless


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

Utter name of lord/pleasing to lord
hir rsnw hir jsu gwvY KrI suhwvxI ] (647-16, soriT, mÚ 3)
The tongue which sings the Lord's Praises, is so very beautiful.
 jo min qin muiK hir bolY sw hir BwvxI ] (647-17, soriT, mÚ 3)
One who speaks the Lord's Name, with mind, body and mouth, is pleasing to the Lord.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

speak the truth
jy ko bolY scu kUVw jil jwveI ] (646-11, soriT, mÚ 3)
If someone speaks the Truth, falsehood is burnt away.
 kUiVAwrI rjY kUiV ijau ivstw kwgu KwveI ] (646-12, soriT, mÚ 3)
The false are satisfied by falsehood, like the crows who eat manure.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

ijhvw suAwd loB mid mwqo aupjy Aink ibkwrw ] (616-6, soriT, mÚ 5)
You are intoxicated with the tastes of the tongue, with greed and pride; countless sins spring from these.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

Word of God's Bani, and His Shabad
pRB bwxI sbdu suBwiKAw ] (611-13, soriT, mÚ 5)
The Word of God's Bani, and His Shabad, are the best utterances.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sings Praises of lord
*hir gun gwvq praupkwr inq iqsu rsnw kw molu ikCu nwhI ]1] rhwau ] (824-7, iblwvlu, mÚ 5)*
*He continually sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord, and always does good for others; his tongue is priceless. ||1||Pause||*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*nwnk gwlI kUVIAw bwJu prIiq kryie ] (594-7, vfhMsu, mÚ 1)*
*O Nanak, false is the speech of one who acts without loving the Lord.*


----------

